# Muskies - Hargus Lake



## buck7502 (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any input about Muskies in Hargus Lake?

I have heard that there are a few in there but I haven't been able to find them.

Anyone have any suggestions on what they might hit on?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

while on hargus 3 weeks ago, this local fisherman told us that they do not stock it with muskies anymore. He said bass is what people want, so ODNR does not stock Hargus with muskies anymore. But then, he said there is still couple of them left in there.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

buck7502 - Several years ago Muskie thrived at Hargus but then then drained the lake to clean it and get rid of the Muskie. I heard a few years ago that someone caught one but most of the muskie were taken out when they drainded the lake years ago.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am getting the correct info ...will post it in a few.


----------



## buck7502 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks,

I guess that I will go to Alum. I know that they are there.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

they drained it and distributed the fish to other public places. including all the muskie. then after a few years of the new hargus they "slipped a few in" and I think that probably a few hard cores unloaded a couple from alum or elsewhere into there. So if hargus were to just kick it for 100 years it would be exactly where it was before they drained it. Muskies rulling!!!!!!


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I have not been to hargus for a couple of years, but the last time I was down there it was right after they stocked the trout and I saw what sure looked like a muskie to me cruising the shallows, I'm not an expert, but it didn't look like a northern pike. This was maybe two or three years ago, well after they drained the lake, so I'd say they are still in there.

Jeff


----------



## buck7502 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jeffgummy,

I am definetly the one that straps the tube on and walks 3 miles to fish.
I spent 7 hours on Hargus today and got skunked. I saw all kinds of fish.
It has to much presure. I am not going to spend any more time on that lake.
I go to Canada every Pike fishing. I was hoping to catch the cousin. It will not happen on Hargus.

I asume that you are a guy that don't talk about fishing. You make it happen.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I do both I guess.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I was down there fishing several years ago (5-6?) and there were folks from the Division of Wildlife pulling up test nets in the lake. There were several VERY LARGE muskies in those nets.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

when did they drain Hargus? I thought it was around 90 or 92. I know one guy that got 2 over 40" in one day there(mid 80's). He said it was the place to be for BIG muskie back in the mid-late 80's. Same dude got a 42" muskie while bank fishing for largemouth at the alum cheshire cove (by the pipe that connects to the cove on the east side of africa)a month ago on a homemade inline spinner.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

i think it was 88 or 89 when they drained it... but im not positive


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

From 

http://www.placesohio.com/ohio-state-parks/awmarion/index.html

In the late 1980s, Hargus Lake was drained, habitat improvements were made and *it was restocked with * largemouth bass, *muskellunge,* bluegill and channel catfish. Anglers can now enjoy some of central Ohio's finest fishing. A valid Ohio fishing license is required.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm almost certain that it was drained in the early to mid eighties. I have pictures of the lake bottom when it was drained. I'll try to dig them up.


----------

